# He licked my coffee cup!



## PixelRabbit (May 25, 2012)

So I was out on the deck at sunset enjoying a coffee an ran inside for a minute to grab something.  The cats  were freaking out following something along the front of the house so I  went to check why.... 


It was a porcupine and he came up on the deck and licked my  coffee cup!! Thank goodness I ran inside for a second *phew* (reminds self to stop leaving that out there and coming  back for a drink lol)




He lumbered around then headed off the deck.  Looked like a pretty young fella.





After he was off the deck and at a safer distance I went outside, he turned and walked towards me ! I was ready to make a quick retreat if he turned his prickly side to me lol





But he didn't, he just stopped to smell the flowers as he lumbered away


----------



## dxqcanada (May 25, 2012)

Ah man ... I have yet to really see a porcupine. 
So far the only one I have really encountered was along the road chewing on a road barrier while we were driving by.


----------



## BlackSheep (May 25, 2012)

That's awesome! Porcupines are so cool, I loved working with them back when I was a volunteer at the local wildife shelter. They have so much personality.






ETA for the above video - turn speakers on - the audio is very funny!


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 25, 2012)

Aw dxqcanada, I've seen them a few times and they are always so nonchalant and I think they are awfully cute lol 
BlackSheep thanks, that is beyond cool that you got to work with wildlife and these guys like that! OMG that video is adorable! Thanks for posting it


----------



## BlackSheep (May 25, 2012)

Glad you liked Teddy! Apparently he's quite the youtube star:






Got any corn & champagne for yours? That would make for some interesting photos....lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 26, 2012)

Lol that one is awesome too BlackSheep  
Taking the licking of my cup into account perhaps coffee and a donut instead of corn and champagne ? Lol


----------

